
If Steve Jobs Still Ran Apple - EGreg
http://magarshak.com/blog/?p=234
======
physicalist
I can't agree. The design of old was hideous and didn't age well. It would
look incredibly dated today.

~~~
EGreg
You only say that because Apple didn’t update the look of its skeumorphic
icons. And because you are so used to the white backgrounds that shine in your
face: Go here and tell me which screenshot looks better:
[http://static1.squarespace.com/static/54bb4cfce4b045585ada36...](http://static1.squarespace.com/static/54bb4cfce4b045585ada36f7/t/55237b30e4b0291ca6392810/1428388659194/jitkoff.png?format=750w)

The answer is obvious.

Now go here and tell me which row looks better:
[http://www.elischiff.com/blog/2015/4/7/fall-of-the-
designer-...](http://www.elischiff.com/blog/2015/4/7/fall-of-the-designer-
part-i-fashionable-nonsense)

Many would say the first row, with the darker stitched background. It doesn’t
shine in your face. The icons are all beautiful and not clown-like, plus the
background is darker and easier to look at, just like on Android.

But the worst part is the usability nightmare slowing down users and weighing
them down with cognitive baggage in every app because of the removal of
essential affordances. And I’m saying this according to Apple’s own guidelines
for 30+ years based on _actual_ human usability guidelines:
[http://cheerfulsw.com/2015/destroying-apples-
legacy/](http://cheerfulsw.com/2015/destroying-apples-legacy/)

